# Where have all the Chaussons gone



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

Where have all the Chausson topics gone? I have been absent for awhile but I am curious that they are still not over active LOL Any happy owners out there I wonder. I have had my Chausson Sweet Maxi two years now and more than happy with it and the shower room and toilet must be one of the largest in this size of van. :smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice to see you again Terence/Paul/Terry?

Can't help as I'm a Hymer girl (and TEC before that).


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

they're all in the Chausson Owners Group on Facebook - that's very active (we have a Welcome 610)


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

fatbuddha said:


> they're all in the Chausson Owners Group on Facebook - that's very active (we have a Welcome 610)


Oh I see LOL Not a fan of FB but I still use their Messenger app.


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

jiwawa said:


> Nice to see you again Terence/Paul/Terry?
> 
> Can't help as I'm a Hymer girl (and TEC before that).


Good to see you too Jean.
Been moving house and did have a pretty poor internet speed down in Granada province. But after two horror stories in finding a house we spent 32 nights in the van whilst looking for our new place back in the Costa Blanca and great internet speed. 
Terry or Tel


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

terencepaul said:


> .... our new place back in the Costa Blanca and great internet speed.
> Terry or Tel


And now I'm jealous! 1° here this morning.


----------



## Clint (6 mo ago)

terencepaul said:


> Where have all the Chausson topics gone? I have been absent for awhile but I am curious that they are still not over active LOL Any happy owners out there I wonder. I have had my Chausson Sweet Maxi two years now and more than happy with it and the shower room and toilet must be one of the largest in this size of van. :smile2:


Hi rerencepaul,we have 510 flash just came back from France going to Spain via France this winter love the van.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Clint

We go to Spain every January for 2 months. 

We'll have to compare notes


----------



## Clint (6 mo ago)

GMJ said:


> Clint
> 
> We go to Spain every January for 2 months.
> 
> We'll have to compare notes


Hi GMJ we take about 7/8 days to travel from West Wales to Nerja through France, stopping off to exercise the dogs.We stay at a villa for two months, host gives us it half price said to my wife seems a bit mad as we have a van,she says we need a bit of comfort at our age.Then we travel down to campsites near Marbella, before we make the return journey to get back to UK before the 90 days is up.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Similar here. 

We are also in west Wales and take a week to get to our first main destination in Spain. Our route is Home - Cirencester or Cheltenham - Folkestone (tunnel) - Rouen - Poitiers - Bordeaux - Urrugne in France and then Zaragoza if heading east or any campsites if heading south. We usually have 3 x 2 week stops on sites, working our way up the Med coast.

We have around 60 days on this trip as we like to go back to the Continent in late spring, so need to keep 30 for that.

Where abouts in west Wales are you?


----------



## Clint (6 mo ago)

GMJ said:


> Similar here.
> 
> We are also in west wales and take a week to get to our first main destination in Spain. Our route is Home - Cirencester or Cheltenham - Folkestone (tunnel) - Rouen - Poitiers - Bordeaux - Urrugne in France and then Zaragoza if heading east or any campsites if heading south. We usually have 3 x 2 week stops on sites, working our way up the Med coast.
> 
> ...


GMJ we are in Ammanford, we go Bracknell then Eurotunnel/Rouen stop over in Pont de le 
arche to book dogs in Vets for return journey, then Romange not far from Poiters and stay at a small site run by Barry and Min lovely couple from UK. Then camping cars Castets, the other side of Bordeaux/down to Hendaye across border at Irun, foothills of Pamplona to Segovia/onward through Madrid and from there to Nerja, until just after Xmas/down to Marbella for a couple of weeks before heading back make tunnel crossing just before 90 days is up.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Small world: we are up on the edge of Brechfa Forest  

I'm interested in where you stay near Rouen? Also can you post or message me a link to the site near Poitiers you mention? Do they have hard standing and facilities etc?

Might be worth sending a message rather than bog down this thread on Chaussons...


----------



## Clint (6 mo ago)

GMJ said:


> Small world: we are up on the edge of Brechfa Forest
> 
> I'm interested in where you stay near Rouen? Also can you post or message me a link sure to the site near Poitiers you mention? Do they have hard standing and facilities etc?
> 
> Might be worth sending a message rather than bog down this thread on Chaussons...


Not sure how to send message, can you let me know.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Clint said:


> Not sure how to send message, can you let me know.


You managed it 

...and I have replied


----------

